# Getting a Cracked Carbon Frame Repaired



## bikerbert

Does anyone know where I can get a cracked carbon frame repaired?


----------



## kretzel

*Craig Calfee*

I am pretty sure does repairs. Give him a call. 

Cheers,


----------



## Cruzer2424

Locally? Not a clue.

But some guy got his Specialized Roubaix repaired here. The pics are somewhere in one of these forums... 

And here is another.

As far as I know, the first link, RR Velo does it cheaper.

I assume both places would do a equally fine job... *shrug*


----------



## bikerbert

I just saw that on their site. Looks like a good deal too.


----------



## wchane

richard goldie
650-573-6646


----------



## jefflimpt

I posted this a little time back. Take a look at the thread. I just finished building it back up and it rides as smooth as it used to. Feels actually a little more stiff - maybe because of the extra carbon. 


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=122529&highlight=carbon+repair


----------



## BikeGeek831

I know the RR Velo guys and have see lots of their work up close and personal. They do great work and their bikes are pretty nice, too..


----------



## FrankDL

Joe's Bicycle Painting - 

His shop is attached to Calfy's and does their painting and some of their carbon frame repair. He repainted my TREK last year and when I was there he showed me some of his carbon repair work. Looked real good. Great paint work too with reasonable pricing.

783 La Selva Beach (Watsonville) 831-786-8540


----------



## Squidward

I wonder if this is repairable?


----------



## crazyracer

FrankDL said:


> Joe's Bicycle Painting -
> 
> His shop is attached to Calfy's and does their painting and some of their carbon frame repair. He repainted my TREK last year and when I was there he showed me some of his carbon repair work. Looked real good. Great paint work too with reasonable pricing.
> 
> 783 La Selva Beach (Watsonville) 831-786-8540


of what I just find out its that RR velo guys do most of the repairs for Joe's Bicycle painting


----------



## singlespeed.org

Squidward said:


> I wonder if this is repairable?


:idea: Oh, yeah, that's easy. Take saddle off and replace with a new one.


----------



## Squidward

singlespeed.org said:


> :idea: Oh, yeah, that's easy. Take saddle off and replace with a new one.


Done, and done!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=129743


----------



## R_Z

HI All. Had an accident on my bike. The curb took a chunk out of the seat stay and the carbon fiber is soft when I press it with my thumb. It's a 2011 Trek madone 4.5 and my LBS told me it was $1000 to replace the frame and rebuild the bike. I saw this thread and have emailed both Calfee as well as RRVELO. I hope to get much better news about the repairs. Any additional info would be appreciated.

Thanks for this thread. Ron


----------



## EBrider

No idea what Calfee charges to repair, but I would take a crash replacement for $1k. If I read you right, that's a brand new frame, not a repair to an already damaged frame.


----------



## R_Z

The LBS who sold me the bike said he would get it done new frame and built out for the $1000. However, when I sent him a message to give me the bottom line figures to proceed, I never heard back. Another Trek dealer here in town wanted close to double the amount to get a new frame. Then he tells me his Trek rep didn't have any 2011 madone 4.5 frames. He said I'd have to buy a new bike. I realize I made the error of falling over and chipping my seat stay, and I know these places are in business to make money. But sometimes, I feel like I'm in a used car lot when I walk in certain bike stores. At this time, I feel very good about repairing the chip and riding the bike. I never plan on selling it so resale doesn't matter.


----------



## Genshammer

*Frame Repair*

Hi R_Z,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. We can also help. We are located in North County San Diego and have 20+ years experience repairing composites. We are the official repair facility for all five Trek Bicycle Superstores in San Diego, so we know the Madone very well. Shoot me an email with a description of the damage and a few photos. We'll get back to you right away with an estimate and timeframe of completion.

kurt at carbonframerepair dot com 

Sincerely,


----------



## virtualelvis

RR Velo did a nice job on my seat stay repair.. It took 2 weeks .. well a day under.. and after reading all the reviews about Edgar there.. not returning bikes in a timely manner.. I called or emailed him everyday to check on the status.. I'm really happy with the repair.. Dwight in New Orleans


----------



## R_Z

Glad Velo took care of you. Two weeks is really good. Vello, Calfee and even Kurt at Carbon Frame Repair can do miracles with carbon fiber. At the end of the day, it's who you feel most comfortable with on the repair and the price. I chose Kurt at CFR and am extremely pleased. I've put 100's of miles on my Madone and it rides as good as new. 

Gratz!


----------



## edscueth

I had Edgar at RR Velo repair mine and over 8,000 miles later you would never know I had cracked the frame. Also, keep in mind along with the repair you will also have to pay to have your frame dismantled and then rebuilt. Typically its the re-building that cost the most, unless you can do that yourself.


----------



## aclinjury

R_Z,
how much did it end up costing you?


----------



## 96surfer

I had my Cannondale Supersix repaired by Edgar @ RR Velo. Bike Station Aptos wanted to sell me another one, but i didn't like the ride of the new frame. I liked my bike. He did a great job. I sent it to him and he followed up with me about cost and timeline. He got it done when he said it would be finished. Edgar is very professional and his work is amazing.


----------



## aclinjury

what's the average cost for a repair job? what the price range?


----------



## 96surfer

$95 Minor cracks -$400 major rewrap

Check out his website it has a repair form with prices for repairs, prep for paint and paint.


----------



## R_Z

aclinjury said:


> R_Z,
> how much did it end up costing you?


Hi. sorry it took so long to reply. Got a new computer and still trying to get everything back.

The total for the repair and paint was under $400. I can't remember exactly the bottom dollar, but I recall it was way less than Calfee or Vello. I've ridden hundreds of miles since i got it back and I can assure you Carbonframerepair.com did an awesome job on my madone!

Hope that helps.


----------



## virtualelvis

*cost*

My seat stay repair we $275 including a LooK decal he had..
and clear coat.. as well as the shipping back to me.. Dwight


----------

